# I AM INTERESTED IN BUYING SCRAP ELECTRONIC PARTS



## metalfish AR (Feb 13, 2010)

I am interested in buying good electronic scrap pins or fingers for a good price other than ebay. Does anyone have any places they can direct me to or if anyone has any they would like to get rid of? I would be very interested and even if anyone has any good government websites that does this? that would be greatly appreciated, thanks so much for ANY help you can give me. hope to hear from someone. :!:


----------



## nickvc (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum metalfish. If you want to find your sources of scrap go back to the board index and read the posts on where to find scrap also check the transactions section.I fear you will get very little off the forum as most members are refining themselves,the odd parcel crops up, but you might get ideas of where to look and what for.


----------



## shadybear (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.govliquidation.com/index.html

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6476&p=57428#p57428

Do an internet search on auctions or government auctions there will be days worth of stuff to look trhough and try craigslist for your area


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

metalfish AR 

Are you in Arkansas?


----------



## metalfish AR (Feb 14, 2010)

I just got back on and saw your responses, thank you very much. Yes, I thought the same thing, everyone here is refining so I didn't know how far I would get asking people here about where to find scrap!! Thanks, I will check out the transactions like you said. Appreciate any help anyone gives me!

No, Barren, I am not in Arkansas...I am in Florida

I will also check out google for government auctions, I just thought maybe someone could direct me to a good one as there are so many. Then I come to those websites that just keep directing me to another site, then another, then another and so on!!!
Thanks for your info though, I do appreciate any I can get


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2010)

Found a guy in Austin Texas that sells server scrap. Got his contact info here. Hope this helps They sell their server scraps for 40 cents a pound 

Logic Approach
Todd Dinh
3900 Drossett Unit J
Austin, TX 78744
[email protected]
[email protected]
PHONE 512-444-4443
FAX 512-441-4441
CELL 713-435-9531

AIM: LogicapproachTX

Yahoo Messenger: [email protected]

MSN: LogicApproachTx


----------



## metalfish AR (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks a bunch for the replies and help. appreciated as always guys!


----------



## Lionhead (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to know if you were to rank these items below for the most gold content to the least, which would be #1,#2 and etc. Also does any know the current price per m/t or lbs for each of these items. 

1) Motherboard Scrap 

2) Power Supply Board Scrap 

3) Computer Monitor Board Scrap (sometime also referred to as, Monitor Kit Scrap) 

4) Scrap Hard Disks 

5) Hard Disk Plates Scrap 

6) Mobile Phone Board Scrap


----------



## gold4mike (Apr 20, 2010)

1) Hard drive circuit boards - (not sure if you included in hard drive scrap) - I get $5.50/pound

2) Cell phone boards - not sure, haven't had a large enough quantity to sell

3) Motherboards - I get $2.50/pound

4) Power supply boards - I remove the transformers and strip the copper out

5) Monitor boards - same as power supply boards

6) Hard drive platters - sell on eBay, they're mostly aluminum


----------



## Lionhead (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I heard that hard drive platters contain not only aluminum but also an approx. 10% - 35% platinum, any truth to that?


----------



## ILikeBoats (Apr 20, 2010)

Lionhead said:


> Thanks for the info, I heard that hard drive platters contain not only aluminum but also an approx. 10% - 35% platinum, any truth to that?




According to Lazersteve on this forum, they have only trace amounts of precious metals. I think he is still working on figuring out how best to recover the values from them. Time to do a search


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lionhead said:


> Thanks for the info, I heard that hard drive platters contain not only aluminum but also an approx. 10% - 35% platinum, any truth to that?



No where near that amount in the platters.


----------



## Lionhead (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct content of platinum in hard disk platter's?


----------



## Lionhead (Apr 20, 2010)

On the webiste of johnson matthey, under the sub-section hard disk drives it states the following; "Today, all hard disks contain platinum in their magnetic layers, compared with around 50 per cent in 1997. The proportion of platinum in the magnetic alloy has been increasing steadily over time, from less than 10 per cent five years ago to over 35 per cent, on average, today".


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lionhead said:


> On the webiste of johnson matthey, under the sub-section hard disk drives it states the following; "Today, all hard disks contain platinum in their magnetic layers, compared with around 50 per cent in 1997. The proportion of platinum in the magnetic alloy has been increasing steadily over time, from less than 10 per cent five years ago to over 35 per cent, on average, today".



I realize that their info is supposed to be good info but I still don't think you will find that much in them.JMHO


----------



## ILikeBoats (Apr 20, 2010)

Lionhead said:


> On the webiste of johnson matthey, under the sub-section hard disk drives it states the following; "Today, all hard disks contain platinum in their magnetic layers, compared with around 50 per cent in 1997. The proportion of platinum in the magnetic alloy has been increasing steadily over time, from less than 10 per cent five years ago to over 35 per cent, on average, today".



The key part of the phrase is "in their magnetic layers" which is the microscopically thin layer or film which is on top of the aluminum or glass substrate. It won't be 35 per cent of the entire platter.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 20, 2010)

I sent Lou ten blind samples of various hard drive platters some time ago so he could run them in his analyzer. 

He replied on the forum a few months back that they contain only very small traces of Pt.

Another member posted the actual yield data as 20g per metric ton. I have no idea of the source of this users data.

As stated above, the figure J&M provides is for the magnetic layer of the platter only. This layer is extremely thin. I have posted a document on my website detailing the hard drive layers and thicknesses for Fujitsu drives. The layer is one of several layers on the platter and the other layers do not contian Pt.

Steve


----------



## Hades12 (Apr 21, 2010)

I get in a bit of e scrap and could use a place to sale some of it. Hit me on PM with what you really want and round about pricing you are willing to pay for it.


----------

